# 1863 remington 1858



## mwshuman1 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a 
1863 Remington 1858 model new army revolver
Does anyone have any information on this weapon. I was told that it is considered to be 50 to 60% of originality. All pieces are authentic. Had one screw replaced from another 1858. I am trying to find inf such as value etc..... on such a awesome piece of history!
Thank you,
mwshuman1


----------

